# Testimonials



## Platinum Interchange (Oct 12, 2011)

"I recently had dealings with your Exchange program and one of your representatives took care of my requests. I just want to let you know that she was most helpful, courteous and a joy to work through our requests and questions which were handled most efficiently. I have always had good results with your Exchange program."
Exchange Guest

"Excellent service! We appreciate the no Membership Fee and no up-front payments."
B. & L.P., Exchange Guests

 "Very simple to exchange- excellent staff member who did the exchange and made the transfer very simple. We are looking forward to our next exchange."
T&K.S., Exchange Guests, Arizona

Visit the Platinum Interchange website for more testimonials.


----------



## presley (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd like to add one.

I deposited during a special offer.  I put in one week at a one bedroom in Oceanside, Ca, and am getting 3 weeks in return.

I have Christmas week booked in Palm Springs from that trade and I still have 2 more weeks coming to me over the next couple years.  I am very pleased.


----------



## joycapecod (Oct 12, 2011)

I have found that Platinum goes above and beyond. Some of the exchanges I have gotten are:

2 bedroom at Morritt's Tortuga...special request and only one weekend of check in dates would work. I got the exchange.

2 bedroom at Windjammer Resort, St Lucia. A November week and also a difficult exchange.....ccan't wait to be there.

1 bedroom in Santa Fe during summer.

3 bedroom during January in Puerto Rico.

To say that Platinum has excellent customer service and caring exchange specialists is an understatement.

Joy


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for your testimonials. It is our pleasure to assist you in your exchange and rental requests.
We would love to hear more of them...


----------

